# Performance seatpost



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has the Forte' Precision carbon seatpost from Performance bike? It looks like a good deal. It's on sale now for $69.99 and it weights 144 grams. There is nothing out there close to that weight for anywhere near the same price. It almost sounds too good to be true. Most are 180 to 200+ grams and well over $100. Anyone with this post, please chime in. I want to get the comfort & weight of a carbon post without paying too much. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Curious as to how you know the weight? Performance seems to have quit posting weights on their website.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Be careful- claimed weight and actual weight are often two different things- of course, w/ perfomance, you can always send it back if you're not happy.


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*Gottaridebikes.com*

They've got FSA carbon seatposts for $68 with free shipping and 15% off of your first order. Name brand post at roughly the same cost. I received mine last week and it looks great.

Konaken


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

konaken said:


> They've got FSA carbon seatposts for $68 with free shipping and 15% off of your first order. Name brand post at roughly the same cost. I received mine last week and it looks great.


At 240g, the FSA hardly qualifies as light weight though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

that's close to what my current one weighs, 245 grams. An aluminum Cannondale competition post. I guess I'll be the gunea pig and buy one.......Seems like a cheap way to save almost 1/4 pound.


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*My Bad!*

I wasn't paying close enough attention. I was looking at the price, not necessarily the weight in the OP. Sorry about that. FSA still seems like a nice post though.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, I own a Forte Precision seatpost, but haven't put it in use at this point, so no ride report. I can tell you it's well, made and the clamping mechanism looks easy enough to adjust/use. As to weight, it comes in at 142 grams.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have used one for several months. After cutting off the extra length a replacing the steel bolt to a ti bolt it now weighs 119 grams according to my scale. I had an Easton carbon seatpost before but the clamp failed after severel months. The Forte uses a metal clamp that is much more robust for my 210 lb lardbutt. A very good post IMO even if the Forte label is a bit lowmarket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sold*. I knew someone had it. Thanks for the info guys, I'll be picking one up this weekend.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

blandin said:


> Ok, I own a Forte Precision seatpost, but haven't put it in use at this point, so no ride report. I can tell you it's well, made and the clamping mechanism looks easy enough to adjust/use. As to weight, it comes in at 142 grams.




good info because i ordered one yesterday and will be looking for a TI bolt and cutting the length down a bit like homebrew.


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone removed the decals from one of these posts?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Wyliekylie said:


> Has anyone removed the decals from one of these posts?



i think some super fine steel wool will do it with out scratching the finish....i'll let you know because i'm going to try it.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

The graphics seem pretty subtle already.


----------



## G60 (Feb 12, 2007)

what's the min. insert on this post??

looks like it might be too short for me...just barely


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i got mine this week and it is very nice. the graphics are barely noticeable...i'll probably just leave them alone.

i have a 250mm, minimum insert is 70mm.


----------

